# How do I clean my Gold daytons?



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

BAUGHT A SET OF CENTER GOLD DAYTONS AND WANTED TO KNOW WHAT SPRAY I CAN USE THAT WONT MESS UP THE GOLD?

WILL IT FADE?

ALWAYS HAD CHROME RIMS AND WOULD USE 
"MEGUIARS CHROME RIM CLEANER"

NEED ADVICE THANKS?......


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

BRITISH WIRE WHEEL CLEANER THA HOMIE ON HERE SELLS THEM I NEED TO GET ME 3 MORE BOTTLES THANKS FOR REMINDING ME!!


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 31 2011, 07:29 PM~20229722
> *BRITISH WIRE WHEEL CLEANER THA HOMIE ON HERE SELLS THEM I NEED TO GET ME 3 MORE BOTTLES THANKS FOR REMINDING ME!!
> *


COULD I GET THAT LIKE AT A LOCAL AUTO ZONE OR AUTO PARTS STORE
COULD I USE LIKE EAGLE WIRE WHEEL CLEANER FOR CHROME?

NEED THEM CLEAN ASAP GOT A SHO NEXT WEEKEND....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYA_813LAC_@Mar 31 2011, 06:44 PM~20229821
> *COULD I GET THAT LIKE AT A LOCAL AUTO ZONE OR AUTO PARTS STORE
> COULD I USE LIKE EAGLE WIRE WHEEL CLEANER FOR CHROME?
> 
> ...


No, you can't get it at the local parts store. For Gold, i've always just used car soap and water, RainX polish, or British wire cleaner.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dish soap works good with gold palmolive is the best but to polish i used car wax on the dish a little bit tho . and a rag with a little car wax residue and wipe the spokes down withy it and they should shine for a while


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would clean them one 1 good time with british wire cleaner. and then after that just use dish soap and water. and dont rub on the spokes or spinners much because any rubbing is abrasive and will rub or fade the gold off. if u clean them often they wont get too dirty and wont take much to keep them clean.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 08:09 PM~20231443
> *i would clean them one 1 good time with british wire cleaner. and then after that just use dish soap and water. and dont rub on the spokes or spinners much because any rubbing is abrasive and will rub or fade the gold off.  if u clean them often they wont get too dirty and wont take much to keep them clean.
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 08:09 PM~20231443
> *i would clean them one 1 good time with british wire cleaner. and then after that just use dish soap and water. and dont rub on the spokes or spinners much because any rubbing is abrasive and will rub or fade the gold off.  if u clean them often they wont get too dirty and wont take much to keep them clean.
> *


x3


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

send me a pic of them so that just in case if u dnt want em ill trade u for my 88 spoke chrome D'z


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

i use shit called orange blast works wonders


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

or just order the polish off daytons website. its like 9.99 a bottle shipping included


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 1 2011, 05:39 AM~20233946
> *or just order the polish off daytons website. its like 9.99 a bottle shipping included
> *


MAYBE HOW WOULD I GET IT? CALL DAYTON O WAT?


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 1 2011, 12:23 AM~20232295
> *send me a pic of them so that just in case if u dnt want em ill trade u for my 88 spoke chrome D'z
> *


ILL KEEP IT IN MIND


----------



## MAYA_813LAC (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 11:09 PM~20231443
> *i would clean them one 1 good time with british wire cleaner. and then after that just use dish soap and water. and dont rub on the spokes or spinners much because any rubbing is abrasive and will rub or fade the gold off.  if u clean them often they wont get too dirty and wont take much to keep them clean.
> *


SO JUS DISH SOAP HUH THANKS ILL TRY IT HAVENT HAD TIME TO CLEAN THEM UP WILL POST PICS WHEN CLEANED UP THANKS


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYA_813LAC_@Apr 1 2011, 03:40 PM~20236712
> *MAYBE HOW WOULD I GET IT? CALL DAYTON O WAT?
> *


they have a website just order it off there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 1 2011, 05:02 PM~20237188
> *they have a website just order it off there
> *


x2


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

back in the day I would use soap and water to wash them , them I bought a gold polishing rag for jewelry. Conisouers or something like that. They sell em in walmart jewelry department. Makes the gold look brand new.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

815moto said:


> back in the day I would use soap and water to wash them , them I bought a gold polishing rag for jewelry. Conisouers or something like that. They sell em in walmart jewelry department. Makes the gold look brand new.


being thatas its plated and not solid gold would that wear the gold down. buy some all gold dz and wanna know jow to keep em klean wen i do


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> being thatas its plated and not solid gold would that wear the gold down. buy some all gold dz and wanna know jow to keep em klean wen i do


nah a jewelery polishing cloth works great on gold plated items


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle (Aug 31, 2015)

Gary at Dayton recommends warm water and mild dish soap and if you want to put them away to use WD-40 helps.


----------

